# Need a solid rod to go with my new REVO STX



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

I just got a new Abu Garcia REVO STX for Christmas along with some cabela's gift cards! Yea, Santa was pretty good to me this year. 
I'm looking to match up my new reel with a good rod. I can't break the bank, but I'm willing to put anywhere between $50-$100 or maybe a little more if a really nice rod is on sale. Anybody got any advice? I'll primarily be fishing for bass and saugeyes. Thanks


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

Abu makes a new rod called "Vendatta". It is ballanced to match your new reel, if that matters to you. I own a St.Croix Mojo Bass that I think is a good rod for the money, it is about $80.00 or so. Wright and McGill also makes a Skeet Reese series that goes for about $90.00 that is nice, if you can look past the ugly yellow color. There are quite a few nice rods out there for that price range. You just have to find them at the rite time(on sale) Also look at Tackle Warehouse,they have some good deals quite often...B.L.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

St Croix Mojo series would be a good choice. My pick would start with their Avid series for better sensitivity but that's me and my worm fishin. Deep South Rods also has a really good line of dependable rods and Warrior Baits out of Hilliard is a dealer for them.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Check out Falcon Rods. They have an Original Series and a BuCoo Series and the BuCoo's are awesome rods for 100 bucks. 5 year warranty very light and sensitive and they also look really cool.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

St. Croix Premier or Mojo roads beat anything else in the 80-100 price range. Which you get depends on which style handle you prefer. Avids are even better.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

What lures are you going to use?


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

mainly plastics or crankbaits. I don't have a big enough wallet yet to own 5 technique specific rods (let alone my wife would kill me), so I'd like something that has a little range in what it can handle. Thanks for the input guys. It really helps.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would second the Mojo Bass Series. I have the 7' MH Spinnerbait and the 6' 6" Worm and Jig model also and both are great. Both have a pretty decent backbone to them so may be too stiff for a crankbait, but they do offer a crankbait rod as well that is a little bit softer. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Cap'n Karl said:


> mainly plastics or crankbaits. I don't have a big enough wallet yet to own 5 technique specific rods (let alone my wife would kill me), so I'd like something that has a little range in what it can handle. Thanks for the input guys. It really helps.


A 7'MH is the most versatile rod you can get. Great for plastics, jigs and spinnerbaits.

Here is a nice All Star on sale: 
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRDCALLSTAR-ASPSCR.html

Compre's are nice too:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRDCSHIMANO-SCCR.html

Daiwa's are always nice:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRDCDAIWA-TDSC.html

I am assuming that you are using mono?


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone have an opinion about the Cabela's XML series? I'm curious of how well that may suit me. On their website it says "multi-purpose". Thanks again guys for you input.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I recommend the wright & mcgill skeet Reese rods...yeah the color is a little crazy, but these rods are absolutely the best for the money. I have a friend that fishes in Florida for eagle claw (w&m is thier sister co) and they sent him all the versions of this rod and he kept telling me about them so when they hit bps I bought the 7'2" jig/worm rod...the best all around "multi-purpose" rod you can have IMHO.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

back lash said:


> Abu makes a new rod called "Vendatta". It is ballanced to match your new reel, if that matters to you. I own a St.Croix Mojo Bass that I think is a good rod for the money, it is about $80.00 or so. Wright and McGill also makes a Skeet Reese series that goes for about $90.00 that is nice, if you can look past the ugly yellow color. There are quite a few nice rods out there for that price range. You just have to find them at the rite time(on sale) Also look at Tackle Warehouse,they have some good deals quite often...B.L.


X2 for the vendetta. It's roughly $80 bucks. I bought one to match with my revo stx, and love the balance and feel of it. I haven't had a chance to water test it, everything is frozen solid, but based on the balance and reviews I have read, I can't wait!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

X3 on the Vendetta...can't wait to try mine out but they feel really nice.


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

I've heard the Vendetta fish heavier than rated. I know you haven't tried them out yet due to ice, but just wanted to know what you guys thought. I did read they are perfectly balanced for the REVO series, so you can't beat that.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Cap'n Karl said:


> I've heard the Vendetta fish heavier than rated. I know you haven't tried them out yet due to ice, but just wanted to know what you guys thought. I did read they are perfectly balanced for the REVO series, so you can't beat that.


I read the same review. I bought the 7'3" Heavy action so I'm not sure how much heavier the action can be. What are you using the rod for?


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Cap'n Karl said:


> I've heard the Vendetta fish heavier than rated. I know you haven't tried them out yet due to ice, but just wanted to know what you guys thought. I did read they are perfectly balanced for the REVO series, so you can't beat that.


I read the same review AFTER I ordered the rod. I bought the 7' Medium rod and IMO its perfect. It may be a little heavier action than my shimano compre medium, but not much. Its def. lighter than any of my MH rods. IMO the 7'M vendetta is going to make a fantastic crankin rod! I can't wait.

As a matter of fact, I'm buying the 7'MH rod this week for a topwater rod I'm so impressed!


----------

